# Reed SC49-6 Ratcheting Soil Pipe Cutter



## cmh (Jul 29, 2016)

I do quite a bit of cast iron removal, replace with PVC. Most often, spot repairs so I need a clean cut on the cast. I've been thinking about purchasing the Reed SC49-6 Ratcheting Soil Pipe Cutter. I can't seem to find any user reviews on this tool. Reed has a good rep for good tools but just wondering if any of you have experience with this cutter or recommend a different one. It cost about $450.00

Up to this point I've been using a sawzall with Diablo cast iron blade which works pretty well unless the cast is close to a wall, and I tend to cut crooked. Grinder makes a hell of a mess, been there, done that.


----------



## sycamorebob (Sep 2, 2012)

I like the Ridgid 42878 Powered Soil Pipe Cutter.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Soil pipe cutters (Reed, Ridgid or Wheeler-Rex) are fine as long as the pipe being cut is in good shape. Brittle CI pipe is another matter. Then, it's time for a good recipro Ci cutting saw blade, like the one Diablo makes.


----------



## cmh (Jul 29, 2016)

Soil pipe cutters actually break the cast. I didn't realize that until I watched a video of the Rigid brand in action. I can see how that can destroy weak cast iron. But then if the cast is that weak or brittle, it probably needs to go anyway.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

cmh said:


> Soil pipe cutters actually break the cast. I didn't realize that until I watched a video of the Rigid brand in action. I can see how that can destroy weak cast iron. But then if the cast is that weak or brittle, it probably needs to go anyway.


Yep compression over small areas snap it. I used a combination of a circular saw with a diamond blade (if there is enough room) then finished it off with a sawzall.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I use a grinder with a diamond blade. Perfect cut, noisy, but so much easier than using a sawzall.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Oorgnid said:


> I use a grinder with a diamond blade. Perfect cut, noisy, but so much easier than using a sawzall.


I've used the same, but if the pipe doesn't have access all the way aroubnd, you can't complete the cut. Plus, you need to wear a mask or expect to be blowing black iron dust (and God any knows what else) out of your nose for a few days.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> I've used the same, but if the pipe doesn't have access all the way aroubnd, you can't complete the cut. Plus, you need to wear a mask or expect to be blowing black iron dust (and God any knows what else) out of your nose for a few days.


I'll give you an easy tip for when the pipe doesn't have access all the way around. My boss was stumped on this as well, as he would grind through what he could and then sawzall the rest. 

When I don't have full access, I will cut about 5" up the pipe in a rectangle allowing access from inside the pipe. When cutting the access piece out, grind all the way through except in the one of the corners. Take a flat head and pry outwards so that the piece doesn't fall down the stack .


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I've been told by old timers when the CI breaks really uneven. You can grab the end with a cresent wrench and start snapping off little parts so you can get a No Hub on .


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We have a snapper, the only time we use it is to break sections for easier removal. I prefer a grinder, diamond blade, with a tarp taped around the work area if necessary, my Master prefers the sawzall with a Milwaukee torch blade, at least we agree on the blade.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Oorgnid said:


> I'll give you an easy tip for when the pipe doesn't have access all the way around. My boss was stumped on this as well, as he would grind through what he could and then sawzall the rest.
> 
> When I don't have full access, I will cut about 5" up the pipe in a rectangle allowing access from inside the pipe. When cutting the access piece out, grind all the way through except in the one of the corners. Take a flat head and pry outwards so that the piece doesn't fall down the stack .


Cutting on the inside of a 40+ year old waste line sounds like lots of fun.
I'll stay outside and finish off with a Diablo blade.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Oorgnid said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give you an easy tip for when the pipe doesn't have access all the way around. My boss was stumped on this as well, as he would grind through what he could and then sawzall the rest.
> ...


I know it sounds horrible but it's not bad at all. However, those diablo blades are nice.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Rigid press tool with the cast cutter has better luck with old cast. It cycles fast so the shock is localized to the cut area.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sycamorebob said:


> I like the Ridgid 42878 Powered Soil Pipe Cutter.


I have both models and prefer the Ridgid over the Reed


----------

